# Songs About Money



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 25, 2016)

Do you like to listen to a LOT of MUSIC? Join the Ya Ya Brotherhood.


----------



## Tehon (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 25, 2016)

Def Leppard - Let It Go vs. Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon - Money (FLAC) | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## Mousterian (Sep 25, 2016)

Simply Red Money's too tight to mention


----------



## waltky (Sep 25, 2016)

*"For The Love Of Money"*
_by the O Jays_


> Money, money, money, money, money _[6x]_
> Some people got to have it
> Some people really need it
> Listen to me y'all, do things
> ...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Love Your Money - Daisy Chainsaw*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money - Flying Lizards*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money Talks - AC/DC*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Dirty Cash (Money Talks) - The Adventures of Stevie V*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*MoneyGrabber - Fitz and the Tantrums*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money - Big Jim Buchanan*


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 25, 2016)

Dire Straits - "Money for Nothing"


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Legal Tender - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money For Nothing/Beverly Hillbillies - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Jukebox (Don't Put Another Dime) - The Flirts*


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2016)

1930s Chick Bullock - Are You Makin' Any Money?


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Who's Got Your Money - Tina Parol*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*It's All About The Benjamins {rock remix} - Puff Daddy & The Family*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*It's Yer Money I'm After Baby - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Give Give Give Me More More More - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*You Never Give Me Your Money - The Beatles
Taxman - The Beatles
Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Opportunities (Let's Make Lots Of Money) - Pet Shop Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*How To Be A Millionaire - ABC*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money Don't Matter 2night - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Lawyers Guns and Money - Warren Zevon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*All That Money Wants - Psychedelic Furs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Easy Money - Johnny Marr*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Cash Machine - Hard-Fi*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money Honey - State O Shock*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*All 'Bout The Money - Meja*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Penny For Your Thoughts - Tavares*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Penny On The Train Track - Ben Kweller*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Standing Outside A Broken Phone Booth With Money In My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*$10 Bill - Cop Shoot Cop*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money Changes Everything - Cyndi Lauper*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Pay Me My Money Down - The Weavers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Money - Backbeat Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*It's Money That Matters - Randy Newman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*She Works Hard For The Money - Donna Summer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*Mucho Money - Miami Sound Machine*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 25, 2016)

*If I Had $1000000 - Barenaked Ladies*


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## HaShev (Oct 9, 2016)

Daisy Chainsaw - "Love Your Money"


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Nov 18, 2016)

J.J.Cale- Wish I Had Me a Dollar


----------



## konradv (Nov 18, 2016)

Kingston Trio- Greenback Dollar


----------



## konradv (Nov 18, 2016)

Aloe Blacc- I Need a Dollar


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 24, 2017)

NSFW!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2017)

The best things in life are free
But you can keep them for the birds and bees
Now give me money
That's what I want
That's what I want, yeah
That's what I want


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 25, 2017)

*Alimony - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------

